# Where to find Hydrocil?!?



## phyllis19 (Aug 8, 2003)

Hydrocil has been the magic elixir for me for several years--psyllium but w/o extra sugar, flavor, who-knows-what often found in other products. It's the only one that works, and it works great! Problem: hard to find. Have been getting local pharmacy to order it, but price went up nearly 30%. Have ransacked the web, can't find it any cheaper. Inside scoop, anybody? (no pun intended!)


----------

